# New trailer



## r82230

Well after much thinking, researching, procrastinating, pulled the plug and ordered a new Big Tx trailer today. A 25GN HD 35+5, upgraded tires and wheels (17.5s LR-H), electric over hydraulic disc brakes and mega ramps. Chose Big Tx, mainly because of the HT folks (thanks for your opinions). Now just have to wait to get it (coming out of the great state of Georgia I believe). Definitely, will be different hay hauling than current round bale hauler from H&S. I just turned down a customer wanting delivery 20 miles away (just too far at 25MPH IMHO).

Larry


----------



## Josh in WNY

Congrats, Larry, and good luck with your new toy! Please post some pics when you get it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Sounds like a great trailer Larry! You'll love the electric over hydraulic. At 8900 pounds empty and 40 feet of open bed space, I assume you have a pretty good horse to put in front of it?


----------



## r82230

paoutdoorsman said:


> Sounds like a great trailer Larry! You'll love the electric over hydraulic. At 8900 pounds empty and 40 feet of open bed space, I assume you have a pretty good horse to put in front of it?


Going to see if the 2016 GMC 3500 Crew Cab Duramax is up to the challenge or not.

Larry

PS this is a case of what came first the truck or trailer (the truck in my case, with factory installed GN / 5th wheel package).


----------



## JD3430

r82230 said:


> Going to see if the 2016 GMC 3500 Crew Cab Duramax is up to the challenge or not.
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS this is a case of what came first the truck or trailer (the truck in my case, with factory installed GN / 5th wheel package).


You'll really like it.

Did you calculate your PIN weight?


----------



## r82230

JD3430 said:


> Did you calculate your PIN weight?


Depending on how I load trailer, truck is suppose to have 4500 to 5000# pin capacity (depending on where you get your info from at GM). With 7 round bales I should be around 3,500 PIN weight. Trailer has #30K axle, #25,600 gross, tires (being I upgraded to H load range) #36,320 at 125psi (stock were #24,000 E load range).

Naturally, I would never go over the trucks trailering capacity of 23,200 (intentionally).  But in case someone did make a mistake and overload, is why I went with electric over hydraulic disc brakes (I want them to work and work well).

One of the reasons for going long, was I have 5x5 bales, two wide hang off the side and I would be 125 inches wide or more. Going long was like #800 more trailer weight, but 10 foot length. With 7 round bales @ #1250, trailer and truck I will be close to 26,000 pounds (squeezing on the eight bale would put me over). Michigan has a 26,000 pound limit with no CDL (they normally leave farmers alone however).

The second reason for going long, I have never heard someone, tell me I got a trailer that is too long (nor a shed to big or a garage too large, etc.). 

Larry


----------



## deadmoose

r82230 said:


> I have never heard someone, tell me I got a trailer that is too long (nor a shed to big or a garage too large, etc.).
> 
> Larry


Very true.

I know many that wish they bought or built a smaller house though. But never a shed or garage too big.

Many too small.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

If you only wanna haul 7-8 rolls you can find an inline hay trailer relatively cheap these days.


----------



## deadmoose

Lewis Ranch said:


> If you only wanna haul 7-8 rolls you can find an inline hay trailer relatively cheap these days.


Then you have a 1 trick pony, right? Guessing he is gonna have a few other uses for this one.


----------



## r82230

deadmoose said:


> Then you have a 1 trick pony, right? Guessing he is gonna have a few other uses for this one.


Yep, waited 4 weeks until dealership had some available to haul my tractor in for service. Small square bales (with a grapple in future), plus the unknown like some 20' logs to be haul to sawmill as examples. I think between myself and my three sons, we might come up with a few more 'things' to haul.

This is one of the present problems with my H&S round baler hauler (it's good, but it is one trick almost).

Larry


----------



## JD3430

Im hoping this ones coming to me soon. Trying to do a little bargaining. Seller wants $7,700. 20' long, removable sides, 24K GCWR, Dexter 12k oil baths. Double acting tailgate and coal chute. Roller tarp. 7 good matching tires, 1 orphan.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Is that a PJ JD? Does it dump?


----------



## Beav

I have a 36' yellow jacket round bale trailer can't beat for value I agree one trick pony but for $5200 new it is a lot cheaper for hauling round bales. We haul 9 4x5 bales and no plates are needed.


----------



## JD3430

paoutdoorsman said:


> Is that a PJ JD? Does it dump?


Yup & yup.


----------



## r82230

Finally, Big Tex rep said 6-8 weeks when I ordered it (I put on a few options, like electric over hydraulic brakes and deck over neck). Well................................... turns out, finally got to the dealer late last Wed (13 weeks, plus a couple of days).

First load a tractor (grandson found his spot, on the neck deck, guiding me on/off trailer like an aircraft carrier), second load a little dark out, 17 round bales (5x5s).

Now next time I load 17 bales, I'm going to call my son's friend and he will come down with his portable scales and weight me out (off the record), so I know how much I am overweight for a few adult beverages (he is a State Police weight master during regular hours and he will be doing this setting in my yard, not on the road).

Hooked behind my truck, I'm at 66' bumper to bumper. With a shorter truck (and turning radius), I think you could almost jack knife on a U turn.

Larry





  








TruckTraler 2017 04 1503




__
r82230


__
Apr 17, 2017











  








TruckTraler 2017 04 15 02




__
r82230


__
Apr 17, 2017











  








TruckTraler 2017 04 15 01




__
r82230


__
Apr 17, 2017











  








TruckTraler 2017 04 15 04




__
r82230


__
Apr 17, 2017


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice! Enjoy...


----------



## swmnhay

Well thats different.1 bale wide and 2 high on a trailer.Won't have to worry about over width!

With 2 bales on the neck is it a bit heavy on the pickup?


----------



## r82230

swmnhay said:


> Well thats different.1 bale wide and 2 high on a trailer.Won't have to worry about over width!
> 
> With 2 bales on the neck is it a bit heavy on the pickup?


That's why I am having a weight master scale me out (axle by axle). Most likely, YES to your question, but rather than guess, I'm going to measure. And naturally, no farmer would intentionally overload a load of anything. 

The weight master already told me they generally turn a blind eye to a farmer (especially if they act dumb, which my wife thinks I won't need to act too much).  Seems framers usually haul short distances, stay off main roads, travel under the speed limit, don't travel in heavy traffic and don't like to lose our load (profit) anywhere.

One of the reasons for deck on the neck, will be a place to put grapple if needed, with tractor (until I get a skid steer) on back and small square bales in the middle, for some deliveries. IDK, maybe 150-200 bales, of higher priced bales, because HT folks got me thinking I will not have a delivery charge (just two different price structures, my place/your place). -_-

Larry


----------



## ozarkian

An excellent investment.


----------



## skyrydr2

Take a look at your gvwr on the truck...that doesnt have duelly axle so it isnt rated for 23200# only the duels are rated that high.
I run only GM trucks because they just tow and drive soo nice.. The truck can handle the load just not sure the single tire can.(or the dmv) Also noticed a bit more sway and roll with singles compaired to duels but its not bad. Oh and be sure you use tow haul mode!!!! Or it will cook the converter clutches sooner than later..


----------



## JD3430

I'd be more concerned about GCWR than GVWR.


----------



## skyrydr2

DOH! That was what I ment JD3430 thanks. 
At the rated weights for these rigs they tow effortlessy in comparison to others. Oh yeah... they can tow some pretty good loads ohhh yeah.. just dont get pinched is all lol it takes the fun right out..


----------



## r82230

skyrydr2 said:


> Take a look at your gvwr on the truck...that doesnt have duelly axle so it isnt rated for 23200# only the duels are rated that high.
> I run only GM trucks because they just tow and drive soo nice.. The truck can handle the load just not sure the single tire can.(or the dmv) Also noticed a bit more sway and roll with singles compaired to duels but its not bad. Oh and be sure you use tow haul mode!!!! Or it will cook the converter clutches sooner than later..


Good advice (especially on the tow/haul mode ), here are the some of the numbers that help (or add) with the confusion on size of loads:

Big Tx numbers:
GVWR - 25,900#
GAWR (Ea. Axle) - 12000#
Suspension - 30,000# adjustable

Wheels/tires:

Standard ST235/80 R-16 load range E duals - upgraded to ST215/75R 17.5 load range H duals
Tires LR E - 3080# each (duals @ 80PSI) LR H - 4540# each (duals @ 125PSI)
So standard was LR E 4540# times 8 tires = 24,640# tire capacity

Upgraded to LR H 4540# times 8 tires = 36,320# tire capacity

GMC King pin limit - 26,667# (singles) 33,333# (duals)

Also have a dually Ford available to pull trailer with (higher King pin capacity I believe).

Lastly, Federal/State restrictions before CDL requirements.

Michigan does have a 'farmer CDL' that I am told cost $5.00, but IDK the restrictions, that's why I going to have the State Weight master go over rules/weight (especially when we have 'frost law' restrictions).

Guessing on the bale weight, the 17 bale load I hauled just over a 1 mile down the road totaled out around 39,600# (truck, trailer and load) with my fat rear in the seat. Remember most of my hauling will most likely be under 10-15 miles. Longer trips (35-40 miles), will be much lighter loads (more like 27,000# total scaled weight or less).

Larry


----------



## r82230

Up-date on trailer,

Pros - seems build heavy enough, electric over hydraulics (now that they are working, see cons), mega - ramps.

Cons - quality control, seems to be lacking. I have a couple of bolts that ended up laying in my truck. brakes didn't work, (my thinking being it was new dealer/manufacture responsibility).

Dealership contacts Big Tx, (after I tell dealer, brakes don't work, when hooked to one son's Ford, other son's Chevy or my GMC with factory installed trailering package), Big Tx, tells him to have me check wiring on truck, which I do. Go back to dealer, because all trucks check out a OK. Big Tx agrees might be a warranty problem, but have to take to different dealer with a service department. :angry: Naturally, second dealer isn't completely thrilled with having to do warranty work, I have to agree to paying if not covered by warranty. Dealer spends 3 hours tracking wiring down to find two wires were crossed in hardness. Switched them back, brakes work as supposed to, Big Tx warranty will be paying. 

With an almost $18K trailer, special ordered or not, QC should have been done you would think. But then again, my back ground is from the boating industry, where we tested every boat and all accessories before it left the plant. Then again, IDK if other boat manufactures did the same or not, so maybe my expectations are high. :huh:

Larry


----------



## weatherman

Larry,
Curious if you got weighed out with the 17 RB.


----------



## r82230

Not yet, some early Saturday-Sunday morning, going to make arrangement with my son's friend who is a State Police Weigh Master, to meet in a Church parking lot (nice and level area, off the road). Put his scales out, finish loading it up.

This way I am not on the road, overloaded (my guess is somewhere in the 38,000 to 39,000#) and I can keep loading/unloading to get to legal maximum, with a proper weight distribution.

Right know, be concentrating on getting equipment ready for the season, so this little project is a back-burner, if you know what I mean.

Larry


----------



## mlappin

Just me I suppose, but that's a LOT of trailer for a pickup. Another guy has one about that size around here, he's got a single axle IH tractor with a day cab to pull his&#8230;.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Just me I suppose, but that's a LOT of trailer for a pickup. Another guy has one about that size around here, he's got a single axle IH tractor with a day cab to pull his&#8230;.


I thought same thing. Not just you.


----------



## r82230

mlappin said:


> Just me I suppose, but that's a LOT of trailer for a pickup. Another guy has one about that size around here, he's got a single axle IH tractor with a day cab to pull his&#8230;.


For loads like that I have access to a similar truck (except it is a GMC) for exactly that reason. Legally I can't haul that much down the road (at least very far).

Larry


----------

